

Show HN: maze race game (using Eller's algorithm) - robinhouston
http://s3.boskent.com/mazes/race.html

======
robinhouston
Inspired by the maze generation algorithm that was up here on Wednesday
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2048752>), and having some rare free
time, I made a little maze race game.

I'd love some feedback from the HN crowd. Is it fun? What would make it more
fun? (Can you beat 18?)

It looks best in a WebKit browser, but ought to work in anything down to and
including IE6. Works on iOS too, though there it's only really playable on an
iPad in landscape orientation.

